# hash-Wert von Dateien erzeugen



## exed (21. März 2006)

Hallo

Hätte da mal eine Frage an euch. Sicherlich kennt jeder von euch die Hash-Werte von Dateien womit man eine Datei eindeutig erkennen kann.
Nun wollte ich das in PHP verwirklichen um meine Bilder eindeutig erkennen zu können.

Ich dachte mir das ich aus der gesamten Datei eine md5() hash erzeuge. Wollte jetzt eigentlich nur wissen ob das der richtige Weg ist und ob das Resourcen-Technisch möglich ist?

Gruß
Max


----------



## Unicate (21. März 2006)

guckst du hier


----------



## Dimenson (21. März 2006)

<?php
if ($searchengine!="on") {
echo "Du solltest mal die Suche benutzen";
} else {
echo "Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden ?";
}

if ($_REQUEST['md5_my_file']) md5_file($_REQUEST['md5_my_file']);

echo "Also mit md5_file kannst du den Hash ausgeben einer Datei!";
?>


----------



## exed (21. März 2006)

Hi
Danke für die Antworten. @Dimension&Co: Ist klar bei der Suche zu md5 gibt es etliche Threads bezüglich der Funktion an sich, Verwendung, eventuelle Rückwandlung....

Mein Augenmerk liegt jedoch nicht darin wie man es macht sondern ob es seinen Zweck erfüllt. Habe in dem Shop derzeit ca. 100.000 Bilder in der Testphase wovon jedes Bild ein Thumb bekommt. Da diese Thumbs gecacht werden muss ich diese eindeutig dem Originalbild zuordnen. Hier sollte der Hash in Aktion treten. Bisher wurde es über eine DB gelöst jedoch müssen wir umdenken um Resourcen zu sparen.

Somit komme ich zu meiner Anfangsfrage:
Wäre das eine Resourcen sparende Lösung?

Gruß
Max


----------



## Gumbo (22. März 2006)

Die Prüfsumme einer Datei wird eigentlich nur dazu verwendet, um den Inhalt einer Datei schnell zu verifizieren. Statt den gesamten Inhalt mit dem Original zu vergleichen, wird nur dessen Prüfsumme verglichen.
Ob dies jedoch für deine Zwecke sinnvoll ist, bezweifle ich. Denn obwohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer zufälligen Übereinstimmung sehr gering ist, ist es bei 100000 schon eine andere Geschichte.


----------

